# Recent Tank Pic



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here'es my most recent tank pic. Sorry if it's a little blurry, the one with the flash was way too dark to post up. I plan on taking the driftwood and red stone out sometime soon and replacing it with a garden of larger plants since they are both infested with algae. My amazon got REALLY green latley, which I was happy to see and my anubias recently grew another leaf =P. The crypts on the right i plan on moving to the front of the tank when i move my driftwood out. Hope you all like it


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice pleco.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

He's my baby  Unfortunately he will end up getting too large for this tank, if he isn't already and somehow I'll have to give him away or get a new tank =/ That will be one sad day.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

How big is that tank?


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

nice amazon, how big are the leaves? do you put in ferts or inject co2?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

ikermalli: the tank is a 38 gallon long,so for the moment the pleco is fine

Ice Prince: the leaves are around 5-6 inches with the stem, im sure some are over 6 though. i don't use fertilizers or inject co2, it's all natural =P


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

great tank!  and if ya ever decide the plec is too big I will gladly take him


----------

